#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  olijfolie met zongedroogde tomaten

## Khadijal

olijfolie met zongedroogde tomaten 


Omschrijving: Een paar druppels zijn deze olijfolie geven gebakken kaas of een koude pastasalade een bijzondere smaak. Gebruik tomaten of kappertjes om een lekkere saus te maken.



Ingredients description:- 2 koppen Bioli Creta extra Virgin olijfolie.
- 6 gedroogde en in kleine stukjes gesneden tomaten.
- 2 eetlepels kappertjes.

Bereiding: 1. Gebruik kleine tomaten en veeg ze met een zachte doek schoon. Halveer of snij ze, als ze erg groot zijn, in vier stukjes.
2. Leg de tomaten op een houten ondergrond of op een stromatje. Bestrooi ze met grof zout, bedek ze met een tulen doek en laat ze zo lang in de zon drogen, totdat ze al hun vocht verloren hebben.
3. Het is aan te bevelen de tomaten 's avonds binnen te halen, zodat ze door de nachtdauw niet zacht kunnen worden. Al naar gelang de zonneschijn en de grootte van de tomaten zijn 8-12 dagen droogtijd nodig.
4. Schik in een glazen pot afwisselend een laag tomaten met een laagje kappertjes en vul dit vervolgens aan met olijfolie.
5. Doe de glazen pot goed dicht en zet hem, tot gebruik, twee weken lang weg op een donkere en koele plek.

----------

